# Guess who's back!!!



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

You know what I think? just let it die. Yes thats right ladies and Gentalmen I have just heard that they are doing another Exorcist preaquel. I havn't seen any of the movie and am waiting on reading the book (If the libreariy gets it to me). But I know everyone else says the sequals were just a let down. Well thats enofe from me. But heres the site I got the info from.

http://www.empiretheatres.com/movies/spec_main.asp?m_id=10575

Also just saw this one too, their redoing to Oman, for my birthday, June 6th, 2006. Man what a quincadence that they all lead up to 666...

http://www.empiretheatres.com/movies/spec_main.asp?m_id=12112


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The second Exorcist prequel is really the first Exorcist prequel. It was filmed before the one that was already out. The movie studio hated it so much they didn't release it (until recently) and hired a new director to re-film the whole thing, which is what was released in theaters last year.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I say, bring it on! Another woman spinning her head around spiting pea soup is good enough for me.


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

i say let it go. Its only killing the movie more and more and more. Most sequeals or in this case, prequeals are horrible. What is up with that?


----------

